# Code violations, politics, money



## cda (Dec 16, 2015)

A good mix, and why the city let it go so far???

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/12/15/us/shell-company-bel-air-mansion.html?referer=


----------



## Keystone (Dec 17, 2015)

60 pages of violations, holly crap. It's obvious they had access within the property.  They must've spent a significant amount of hours onsite.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 17, 2015)

I do not see it as difficult to hold someone accountable. I've been involved with cases wherein a lawyer represented a client or corporation or entity and after a few times back into court the judge threatened the attorney himself with jail time for non compliance and bingo problem was magically resolved.

California law is significantly different than the east coast but if a judge wanted to hold an individual responsible they will.....


----------



## conarb (Dec 17, 2015)

Developers like Mohamad Hadid are not usually contractors, they hire contractors and usually screw them, but in the past LLCs were not allowed to be contractors, that all changed a couple of years ago when the state allowed *LLCs to be licensed* providing the post an additional $100,000 surety bond and a $1 million liability policy.


----------

